# Close to 10,000



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Not long now


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazz, Welcome back, we have missed you.  :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Not long now





Hoggy said:


> Hi Gazz, Welcome back, we have missed you.  :roll:
> Hoggy.


To what gazzer, your posts are at 9954 so 46 to go there, has your car gone round the clock and approaching its next 10000 :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

This is my count down to off tbh...no longer have a Tt and have my bucks back so will be bogging off for good. And....I misread the post count so look a complete tunt


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We'll keep deleting some of your early posts so you'll never get there. Muurrrha ha ha ha ha! :twisted:

We don't want you to go


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't go Gaz, I always look forward to your posts (trying to decipher them is great fun and keeps my old brain from going stale) :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't go Gazzer. This place will be boring without you!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

where does everybody go ???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Common Gazza get posting


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Where do they go? It's like biros .....

Veet Voojagig, was a quiet young student at the University of Maximeglon, who pursued a brilliant academic career studying ancient philology, transformational ethics and the wave harmonic theory of historical perception, and then, after a night of drinking Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters with Zaphod Beeblebrox, became increasingly obsessed with the problem of what had happened to all the biros he'd bought during his lifetime.

There followed a long period of painstaking research during which he visited all the major centres of biro loss throughout the galaxy and eventually came up with a quaint little theory which caught the public imagination at the time. Somewhere in the cosmos, he said, along with all the planets inhabited by humanoids, reptiloids, fishoids, walking treeoids and superintelligent shades of the colour blue, there was also a planet entirely given over to biro life forms. And it was to this planet that unattended biros would make thier way, slipping away quietly through wormholes in space to a world where they knew they could enjoy a uniquely biroid lifestyle, responding to highly biro-orientated stimuli, and generally leading the biro equivalent of the good life

And as theories go this was all very fine and well until Veet Voojagig suddenly claimed to have found this planet, and to have worked there for a while driving a limousine for a family of cheap retractables, whereupon he was taken away, locked up, wrote a book, and was finally sent into tax exile, which is the usual fate reserved for those who are determined to make a fool of themselves in public.

When one day an expedition was sent to the spatial coordinates that Voojagig had claimed for this planet they discovered only a small asteroid inhabited by a solitary old man who claimed repeatedly that nothing was true, though he was later found to be lying.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

?????

You no longer a TTOC member, John? 

Oh, and of course the answer is 42


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers for the chin up guys/gals, but tbh the forum has gotten boring and all of the fun oldies have gone and no longer post on here.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Cheers for the chin up guys/gals, but tbh the forum has gotten boring and all of the fun oldies have gone and no longer post on here.


Like who? I feel spurned you singed twyere stoker. Get yer slag hammer out and give the mods some entertainment! :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Who are you missing Gaz?

The forum peeps will miss the ramblings about things like your singed goolies and other anecdotes if you stop posting and I do occasionally contribute some strangeness as well as Ant 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Holiday boredom has set in ,,,,, :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Holiday boredom has set in ,,,,, :roll:


The forum has changed over the last six months tbh Dani and I am finding it boring lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Holiday boredom has set in ,,,,, :roll:
> ...


It's one of those things that happen regularly to TTF; been there before many times and it always gets back to being interesting 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah I know phases Dani, but it feels different this time tbh


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe it's other things we get involved with that make it seem different. It's too big to change radically. How many times have we heard the forum's going downhill posts but it's as popular as ever. People come and go and return and it caries on. I always think my car's handling badly when I'm tired but after a rest it gets back to normal :wink:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It's no different to the ebb and flow of any other forum.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

igotone said:


> It's no different to the ebb and flow of any other forum.


The ebb and flow of the tide at guernsey was lovely for my first break in four years bud


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We have the flow up here at the moment: torrential downpour in the last hour :roll:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I just can't believe you lot post so much. My TT has gone now  been almost 12 months without [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The forums are changing lots of them appear to be suffering, I blame all this new fangled social media stuff.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

shao_khan said:


> ... The forums are changing lots of them appear to be suffering, I blame all this new fangled social media stuff.


Ruddy FaceTube - load of unstructured nonsense :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> I just can't believe you lot post so much. My TT has gone now  been almost 12 months without [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> The forums are changing lots of them appear to be suffering, I blame all this new fangled social media stuff.


You need a new TT Chris 

How about a nice grey Roadster with baseball interior :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and of course you need to come up for a spirited Pennine cruise with a meal at the _Leathers' Smithy_


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Last one was orange, not sure I could go back to grey!!!!


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

shao_khan said:


> Last one was orange, not sure I could go back to grey!!!!


You didn't used to drive a new shaped beetle did you?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> Last one was orange, not sure I could go back to grey!!!!


Natural progression: yellow


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Maybe it's other things we get involved with that make it seem different. It's too big to change radically. How many times have we heard the forum's going downhill posts but it's as popular as ever. People come and go and return and it caries on. I always think my car's handling badly when I'm tired but after a rest it gets back to normal :wink:


John just look at user list to see it is mostly newbies and old hands have either moved away or..if ttoc members are now in their forum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> ttoc members are now in their forum


Every time I check on TTOC forum I'm usually the only one on there; very occasionally there is one other person on there.

I think the reason why it's 'quiet on here is because peeps are on summer holidays. It will be more lively again come autumn


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

nilrem said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > Last one was orange, not sure I could go back to grey!!!!
> ...


Yes I had a few of them, about the same as I've had TTs I think.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > Last one was orange, not sure I could go back to grey!!!!
> ...


I'd actually like citrus yellow if there is one in the UK, failing that I'd have another berry pearl one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > shao_khan said:
> ...


Yes! Join the yellow club! You can always get one from Neckarsulm 8)


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

shao_khan said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > shao_khan said:
> ...


Hello Chris it's Pete down in Portsmouth. I bought a spoiler off you many moons ago for my Lemon Yellow and we met up in a pub car park. 
I was Merlin on the NB forum and my sidekick was Flip.... Small world mate!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hi 

Yes it is a small world. I did wonder with the user name here being marlin also!!!

I was just reading on the nb forum that flip has just dug his nb out of storage!!! I still have a desire to supercharge a v5 beetle, just need some money 

Oh and you joined here 9 years after me and have more posts


----------

